# 9' Tica Spinning Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

9' Tica Spinning Rod
1/2 - 3 oz
15-25 lb line
Model UEHA427402S
Cork tape handle and foregrip
Mod-Fast action
Rubber butt cap
Excellent condition
Perfect for surf, jetty, or a catfish rod
$50 - Local DE pickup only


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sale pending


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Should have been here 15- 20 years ago


----------

